

Apple releases iphone-cf - grease
http://apple-cf.com

======
itg
yes, it is a prank by the yes men <http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/The_Yes_Men>

------
_raghu
It looks like an elaborate prank!

~~~
Splines
Looks likely. Whois information on the domain doesn't match apple.com.

edit: Plus, their search box redirects to Google. Amusing :)

------
kuberan
More info <http://goo.gl/pxcep>

